# WHY?!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Next weekend is opener here in MN for bass... I've only ever caught maybe 3 or 4 bass in my entire life before yesterday and guess who caught all the bass? That's right I had to let 3 trophy bass go yesterday while I was fishing for perch and sunnys. They where all as long of longer than my fist and forearm put together and I could've easily fit my fist in 2 of their mouths. Saddest thing is, I can't even get out to fish them back next weekend when I can keep them  I won't be able to get out to that lake for another 4 weeks. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Also, would they be in the same spot if I go back in a month or so if they're not caught by then?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> That's right I had to let 3 trophy bass go yesterday


You say that like it is a bad thing.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Surely you cant be hoping to keep BIG bass for EATING purposes? If you wanna eat some then you want fish around a pound or so, at most. I can see keeping ONE to have as a mount (if its the fish of a lifetime)...but there is ZERO reason to KILL big bass.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Even if it is the fish of a life time dont kill it. Get the specs and have it recreated instead of actually mounted.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The rep's are better than a skin mount...Let em' go, unless you are pushing a state record...What lake were you fishing by the way? :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

SoDakHunter, I should've done just that. I would've loved to mounted them but I think it would make more sense to do it your way.

Rick, yeah, I dunno if they would've been state records, but hopefully by next year they will be  I caught them on Sibley Lake, btw.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I dunno how long your forearm and fist is, but as to weight, you're going to need a 9-pound fish to get close to the MN state record. We're talking 24 inches or so!

I'll catch her this weekend and get back to you! :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah they wheren't state records. The biggest was approx. 20" and the smallest was about 16".


----------

